# Awesome Rods!!!!!



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

http://usacustomrods.com/Home.aspx

Has anybody heard anything about these rods?? They are awesome looking , wondering how the quality is on them.

Man Im a sucker for Camo ANYTHING. Sure wish Sage or Loomis would make a Camo fly rod. That would be SAAAWEEEETTTT. YES IM A ******* :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know that pink one would catch the most fish...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-Tah said:


> You know that a pink one would catch the most fish...


Don't try impersonating Orvis 1 Kyle.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha, Steve PMd me about these first and thats just what I said! Long live the stinky pink!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Hahaha, Steve PMd me about these first and thats just what I said! Long live the stinky pink!! :lol: :lol:


  Haha, Dont wanna call it that. Ive already nicknamed my ex gf that!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mud Hole Tackle has been selling camo blanks and grips for custom rod builders about 8 or 10 years. I don't know how long the reel seats have been out: 2 or 3 years maybe.

I don't think the pink camo blanks move too well, they are always on sale.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, Steve PMd me about these first and thats just what I said! Long live the stinky pink!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Nice


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Could pair that rod with one of these.
http://www.ardentreels.com/products/vie ... ?prodId=77
From these guys!
http://www.fishouflage.com/patterns/
:lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Could pair that rod with one of these.
> http://www.ardentreels.com/products/vie ... ?prodId=77
> From these guys!
> http://www.fishouflage.com/patterns/
> :lol:


Saaweeet. We would be the ultimate *******!!! My only problem would be I would set it down in the weeds & wouldnt be able to find it again :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Mud Hole Tackle has been selling camo blanks and grips for custom rod builders about 8 or 10 years. I don't know how long the reel seats have been out: 2 or 3 years maybe.
> 
> I don't think the pink camo blanks move too well, they are always on sale.


Yup, they aren't saying who makes the blanks either. That's concerning. If it was a quality blank, they would probably be singing about who makes it.


----------

